
RiotX Beta, a Kotlin Rewrite of the Riot Matrix Client - Arathorn
https://medium.com/@RiotChat/introducing-the-riotx-beta-for-android-b17952e8f771
======
driminicus
I recently switched from riot android to riotx, and while it is indeed beta
quality in my experience that is more due to some missing features compared
with riot android (such as VoIP, searching rooms by name, and sharing files)
than the stability and usability. I still have riot android on my phone, but I
haven't opened it in a week or so.

If the missing features (that are clearly being worked on and probably will be
implemented soon) are not a big deal I would highly recommend to start using
riotx!

~~~
derin
Yeah, the overall UI is significantly cleaner. The team did a great job with
this one. Can't wait for it to replace the old Riot completely.

